# Fixed the range problem for the plastic Lionel G-gauge locos!



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

So, I purchased the Lionel Hogwarts Express in G gauge. First thing of note was how absolutely terrible the range is. I could barely operate it in the same room - it would just wind down like there was no signal, until I pressed either the bell or whistle button, then it would realize "hey, there's still a throttle signal, I'll speed back up". The only time the loco ran reliably in a continuous fashion is if I created a small circle and left the remote on the floor in the middle of the circle. Not exactly ideal for an around-the-Christmas-tree setup, much less for my planned garden excursion.

Well... I fixed it. For FIVE DOLLARS. Basically I sauntered into my local Radio Shack, purchased a 28" telescoping antenna, and replaced the craptacular antenna that came on the remote. Check it:

This is the old antenna:









The remote comes apart with one screw (hidden under a small round plastic cover) and then pops apart. Gently insert a screwdriver at the bottom and work it until the entire thing pops apart. Loosen all four screws holding the circuit board down, but only remove the top right one. Once you do the antenna will come loose.

Solder a small wire onto the end of the Radio Shack 28" telescoping antenna. Make a loop in the end of the wire, and put it under the circuit board around the hole where the screw attaches. It's easier to see what to do if you remove the whole circuit board, but it's not necessary. Just make it look like the picture below. Tighten all the other screws. Use some epoxy or hot glue to hold the new antenna in the case. You should now have something that resembles this:










Reassemble the remote, and check how awesome it looks chillaxin' in a chair:










Before, I had trouble operating my train within line of sight, from across my basement. If I put the remote on a stool, I had to make sure the antenna hung over the edge, or the train would stop. 

Now however, I can go upstairs and close the basement door and operate it from upstairs, and the other side of the house. Outdoors with line-of-sight I'm sure the distance will be even greater. 

if you're running a G-scale layout indoors, you could alternatively string a wire loop under your table and screw it to the antenna terminal. That way you won't have to deal with a tall unwieldy antenna like this. You can just use the remote as if it were a regular transformer. For occasional indoor use and outdoor use, the $5 Radio Shack Antenna really makes a WORLD of difference. 

Charles.


----------



## ChopperCharles (Jan 3, 2012)

Also, I opened up the locomotive. The antenna inside the loco is actually more than adequate, it's pretty much exactly the length it should be, and the routing makes sense. So there is basically no improvement to be made modifying the antenna inside the loco. There IS however, plenty of room for tons of stick-on wheel weights, which will help this loco pull heavier rolling stock. 

Charles.


----------



## KenBurkinshaw (Jan 17, 2012)

Good tips!

Thanks for posting.


----------

